# IMEI blacklist does not exist in Canada? Interesting...



## jackc00 (Jul 14, 2008)

Source: North Americans just don't steal handsets, apparently... | The Register



> Among North American wireless providers, Rogers is not alone. Though most of western Europe has spent the past several years blacklisting the IMEI numbers of lost and stolen phones, US and Canadian providers continue to ignore the practice. "Presently, we don't have any North American operators connected to our [IMEI blacklist] database," says James Moran, fraud and security director of the GSM Association (GSMA). "When we've raised the issue with these operators in the past, what they've said is that handset theft has not been an issue North America - or least not to the same degree it has been in Europe and the rest of the world." This is not an argument Moran is inclined to believe. But he does say that just this week, a Canadian provider phoned him to "express interest" in IMEI blacklisting. "Though we haven't heard anything from the US," he added.


So, assuming this article is true, stolen phones can still be operational regardless of informing Rogers of IMEI #'s of stolen phones...


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah they probably can work


----------

